# Housing Near Sandton



## mansur (Mar 20, 2011)

My family and I will be relocating to Johannesburg in a few weeks and I wanted to inquiry about rental property in the Sandton area. We are looking for a furnished 4 bedroom house. I will be working in Sandton, so I would like for it to be within a half-hour commute to Sandton. 

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Mansur, I think you have asked before?
have you googled Letting Agents Sandton?
I just did, about two hundred of them.
half an hour will Rosebank through Parkmore, Rivonia across to Morningside...
Rough guide, anything East of the M1/N1 is a no no.


----------



## mansur (Mar 20, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Mansur, I think you have asked before?
> have you googled Letting Agents Sandton?
> I just did, about two hundred of them.
> half an hour will Rosebank through Parkmore, Rivonia across to Morningside...
> Rough guide, anything East of the M1/N1 is a no no.


Thank you for your response. I just joined and have not posted before. I did contact several agents, but thought the members of this site might be able to offer some insight/assistance.

Are Beverly and/or Lonehill with half-an-hour?

Thanks again.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

By Bicycle if that were safe, yes, by car William Nicoll will take you an hour to get to Sandton City 
area.
and dont even think of a bicycle with the traffic and the minibus taxis.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

mansur said:


> Thank you for your response. I just joined and have not posted before. I did contact several agents, but thought the members of this site might be able to offer some insight/assistance.
> 
> Are Beverly and/or Lonehill with half-an-hour?
> 
> Thanks again.


Lonehill and Kyalami are within 30 mins, but depends completely on the time of day and the traffic. I have discovered a good website: privateproperty.co.za

Give that a try!


----------

